# D. O. G. – Dutch Oven Gathering



## dutchman (Mar 9, 2009)

OK all you dutch oven specialists, let me have your attention for a minute.

Bitteroot and I were talking at W.A.R. II about how much fun it’d be to have a D.O.G., or dutch oven gathering. We’re leaning toward having it in the mountains, probably at one of the state parks. We’re thinking about a date that would be after turkey season (ends on 5/15), but maybe before it gets stifling hot in the mid to late summer. If we want to do it before school lets out, we need to hit May 16. May 23 is Memorial Day weekend so that’s out. May 30 is the last Saturday of the month, and then we’re looking at June 6, 13, 20, or 27. I know that people will be taking their vacation trips during June, if the economy allows, so that may not be the best choices either.

So, how does Vogel State Park sound as possible site to have the DOG? Or Amicalola? Or Red Top Mountain? 

What about other suggestions?

Who’d’ be interested?


----------



## JR (Mar 9, 2009)

Limited to D.O. "specialists"?


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 9, 2009)

I selected May 16th, but May 30th would be fine as well.  Any of those parks sound great...If you need any other likely places to have it, I'd like to throw Lake Conasauga in the running for places to have it.  It's the highest lake in the state, has great campsites on the lake...and I wouldn't think it would be as crowded considering it's smaller and doesn't have showers.

Anyways, just let me know when and where and I'll be there...will prob have to make a trip up to the outlet before hand to get a new dutch oven


----------



## dutchman (Mar 9, 2009)

JR said:


> Limited to D.O. "specialists"?



No sir. Bitteroot and I discussed making it a "school" of sorts with more or less instant gratification at the end of the deal with a good meal.


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 9, 2009)

long as you make at tater stuff I'll show up. Man that stuff was GOOD!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 9, 2009)

BIGABOW said:


> long as you make at tater stuff I'll show up. Man that stuff was GOOD!



I will and better yet, I'll show you how to do it!


----------



## fredw (Mar 9, 2009)

Dutchman, can I be the designated taster???   Please.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 9, 2009)

*Just make sure*

you don't use the dutch oven, some of the fellers use, for melting their lead for bullets.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 9, 2009)

I would love to show up and learn something.  Any date and any place is probably OK with me.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't selected a date yet but I will after me and Mama Root talk tonight.  Ky bowhunter said he would buy one and come to learn.  Me and Dutch figure that we would get more folks that way instead of just us hard case dutchies going to town. So its out there now, if you want to learn how to get started enjoying camping and cooking stuff that'll make folks go ooooh and aaaah! Some watch the main man Dutch give some lessons on what to do and how to do it!


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 9, 2009)

I just want to eat......................


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be there  It doesn't matter to me the date or location as long as I know ahead of time so I can make sure to take off from work... This is an excellent idea! I love cooking over coals and I'm sure there are others that would too if they just gave it a try  By the way, will you be cooking over charcoal or coals? I definitely have more success with coals... everytime I try with charcoal I burn something


----------



## dutchman (Mar 9, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I haven't selected a date yet but I will after me and Mama Root talk tonight.  Ky bowhunter said he would buy one and come to learn.  Me and Dutch figure that we would get more folks that way instead of just us hard case dutchies going to town. So its out there now, if you want to learn how to get started enjoying camping and cooking stuff that'll make folks go ooooh and aaaah! Some watch the main man Dutch give some lessons on what to do and how to do it!



I am not the main man. I did not win first place in the cooking competition like another fella I could name you!

This will be fun! We'll have a good class with some good instructors (Bitteroot, et. al.) and some good food cooked up by instructors and students alike! I'm looking forward to it already.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 9, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I will be there  It doesn't matter to me the date or location as long as I know ahead of time so I can make sure to take off from work... This is an excellent idea! I love cooking over coals and I'm sure there are others that would too if they just gave it a try  By the way, will you be cooking over charcoal or coals? I definitely have more success with coals... everytime I try with charcoal I burn something



There's a good reason for that, Debbie. You're probably using too many briquets. They burn hotter than coals from a fire. They also burn longer. Come see us, temperature control will be part of the schoolin'.!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 9, 2009)

dutchman said:


> There's a good reason for that, Debbie. You're probably using too many briquets. They burn hotter than coals from a fire. They also burn longer. Come see us, temperature control will be part of the schoolin'.!



So the answer to the question was charcoal? I just always use coals at home and then both times at WAR I've used charcoal and the results were not pretty  But the dogs didn't complain a bit


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 9, 2009)

the 30th is better but we will be there any date you choose.


----------



## Swede (Mar 9, 2009)

Put the 6th of june but it don't matter when


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 9, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> So the answer to the question was charcoal? I just always use coals at home and then both times at WAR I've used charcoal and the results were not pretty  But the dogs didn't complain a bit




Gotta decrease the amount of coals for the dish.. or watch your times more closely...

If it is a bread or cobler type dish, it requires more heat on top and less on bottom. I usually run about 1/3 on  bottom to whats on top. Here is a neat link that will help you some. Try a few more times using the chart on the link and you'll prolly start cookin outside more like we do. Especially in the summer! It sure helps keep the house cooler.


http://www.dutchovendude.com/campfire-cooking.shtml


----------



## dutchman (Mar 9, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> So the answer to the question was charcoal? I just always use coals at home and then both times at WAR I've used charcoal and the results were not pretty  But the dogs didn't complain a bit



I didn't answer your question about what we'll be cooking over. I just tried to explain why stuff gets burned with charcoal vs. coals from the fire.

I'll be cooking with charcoal because I can control the heat better.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok I'm lookin at May 30th. I'm lookin at a site location right now that can accomodate as many people as WAR II, no problem! Dutch I'll send you a PM about the details!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok I'm lookin at May 30th. I'm lookin at a site location right now that can accomodate as many people as WAR II, no problem! Dutch I'll send you a PM about the details!



i had never had any desire to get a Dutch oven till i watched you in action this weekend. Gonna have to give it a good thinkin.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 9, 2009)

Just so you know, the "Hill Gang", you, KYbowhunter, and South Ga Dawg are the official crowd control and events assistants.  And yes you will be cookin too!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll try n make it...whichever date yall get set on. Got some cast iron that needs to be used. 

Ifn yall wanna show how to reseason a caked rusted pot, I got one yall can use for that too


----------



## GAX (Mar 9, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Just so you know, the "Hill Gang", you, KYbowhunter, and South Ga Dawg are the official crowd control and events assistants.  And yes you will be cookin too!



Uhhhummm... I'm in!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Mar 9, 2009)

i would like to learn if ya'll think i am worthy. count us in any time will work


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I just want to eat......................


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll try and make it...May 30th is the B&C's birthday though...she may not take to dutch oven cooking for her BD dinner.      If I go buy a new dutch oven, should it be seasoned B4 I show up?  And if so...how?   And what size is most commonly used...I know I've seen many many dutch ovens in varying sizes!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 9, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll try and make it...May 30th is the B&C's birthday though...she may not take to dutch oven cooking for her BD dinner.      If I go buy a new dutch oven, should it be seasoned B4 I show up?  And if so...how?   And what size is most commonly used...I know I've seen many many dutch ovens in varying sizes!



I can think of no better way to spend a BD!!  My wife probably wouldn't see it that way either though 

If you're ever up near Commerce, make a stop by the Lodge Outlet and go to the back of the store where the have the factory blemishes.  You can get a nice, pre-seasoned one for a good price.  I'd go with either a 7 or 9 quart.  I wish I had gotten my first one with the lid for the charcoal and the legs, but it was a gift.  If I had it to do over, and could only have one, I'd get the 9 qt with the charcoal lid and legs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 9, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok I'm lookin at May 30th. I'm lookin at a site location right now that can accomodate as many people as WAR II, no problem! Dutch I'll send you a PM about the details!


So long if I have enough advance notice I should be able to make it!!



rhbama3 said:


> i had never had any desire to get a Dutch oven till i watched you in action this weekend. Gonna have to give it a good thinkin.


Me neither!! I'm already thinkin



SnowHunter said:


> Ifn yall wanna show how to reseason a caked rusted pot, I got one yall can use for that too


I can help Ya out with that Darlin!! 

Just need a campfire!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 9, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I can think of no better way to spend a BD!!  My wife probably wouldn't see it that way either though
> 
> If you're ever up near Commerce, make a stop by the Lodge Outlet and go to the back of the store where the have the factory blemishes.  You can get a nice, pre-seasoned one for a good price.  I'd go with either a 7 or 9 quart.  I wish I had gotten my first one with the lid for the charcoal and the legs, but it was a gift.  If I had it to do over, and could only have one, I'd get the 9 qt with the charcoal lid and legs.


Yup, what Lee said. The Lodge outlet it AWESOME! Its like a candy store   If yall get up this way to go there, gimme a holler, I'm only 10 minutes of backroads away 

Oh, Lee, thanks for the tip on the factory blemishes...I hadn't known that


----------



## sleeze (Mar 10, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Just so you know, the "Hill Gang", you, KYbowhunter, and South Ga Dawg are the official crowd control and events assistants.  And yes you will be cookin too!





gaxtreme said:


> Uhhhummm... I'm in!



You guys handle the crowd control, events, cooking and what not.

Me and Gax will be near the cooler. 

 We will portion out all the beverages evenly, i promise gax and myself will not take any extra beverages for ourselves.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2009)

To those who've asked, we can do a lesson on seasoning and re-seasoning, but all cast iron you plan to use for cooking should already be seasoned when you arrive. Unless we'll have access to gas grills, there won't be a seasoning facility available, I don't believe. But we'll confirm that soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm casting a student vote for May 30th.
Oh yeah, don't forget about Unicoi, they have lots of room.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2009)

Talked with Bitteroot this morning. An announcement will be made soon regarding the venue for this event as well as the date. Stay tuned...


----------



## Strych9 (Mar 10, 2009)

can ya make chicken parmesan in a D.O?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 10, 2009)

Im in!


----------



## JR (Mar 10, 2009)

If the stars align and the date is right, I'll make it!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I haven't selected a date yet but I will after me and Mama Root talk tonight.  Ky bowhunter said he would buy one and come to learn.  Me and Dutch figure that we would get more folks that way instead of just us hard case dutchies going to town. So its out there now, if you want to learn how to get started enjoying camping and cooking stuff that'll make folks go ooooh and aaaah! Some watch the main man Dutch give some lessons on what to do and how to do it!



Definitely count me in........ I wanna learn all I can about D.O. cookin'


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 10, 2009)

as far as the date just lemme' know in advance and I'll make the arrangements.... can't wait!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> can ya make chicken parmesan in a D.O?



Anything you can make in your oven at home, you can make in a ducth oven. It might take a great big dutch oven, but it can be done.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 10, 2009)

I am meeting with some folks this week and finalize the details... So far, this thing is coming together really well!  Once I confirm our planned location this week, I will post the date and directions so everyone can make arrangements.  I am going to need a few of you to step up and help Dutch and I on a couple items. I will PM a few of you on some ideas I have.

One thing everyone needs to do is think about what each of you might want to cook.  We may create a list of items and recipes that you can choose from, and then the ingredients needed for that.  To make things easier, I will get a few web sites together for you to view and see what interests you. But you don't have to wait on me, most of you are far more savy on the puter than I am. Research a bit and I am certain you'll find something that peaks your interest. Then you can make a list of your ingredients and be prepared for the dish you think you would like to make. We may need to do this pretty soon so everyone will not be making..... say Peach Cobler! This is a work in progress so bear with me and the Dutchman on getting this event planned up and detailed.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 10, 2009)

sounds good. let me know what I can do to help out.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2009)

One other thing for those of you planning on buying a new oven before this event, Walmart sells these in the camping section. I highly recommend that you spend the money for a Lodge oven. I also would advise going ahead and getting a Lodge Logic (pre-seasoned) oven. They are ready to use right out of the box. I will post (as soon as I can assemble it) a list of handy items to have in your dutch oven cooking kit that you can be putting together. Most of this stuff you'll already have, you just have to bring it along with you to the event.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 10, 2009)

Dutch, When you get around to the details let us non cookers know what we can bring: Charcoal, Ice, Drinks, etc.  Perhaps we could get a sign up going for that sort of thing.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 10, 2009)

dutchman said:


> One other thing for those of you planning on buying a new oven before this event, Walmart sells these in the camping section. I highly recommend that you spend the money for a Lodge oven. I also would advise going ahead and getting a Lodge Logic (pre-seasoned) oven. They are ready to use right out of the box. I will post (as soon as I can assemble it) a list of handy items to have in your dutch oven cooking kit that you can be putting together. Most of this stuff you'll already have, you just have to bring it along with you to the event.





Ditto.. Guys don't waste your money on a cheap oven.. Lodge by far is the most bang for the buck!  I recomend a 12" regular oven for your first purchase. It will handle stews, roasts, baked goods, and other items as well. The 12" deep is great also, and will allow larger roasts and such, if your cooking for a bigger group of folks. For me the deep just doesn't work as good on my type of baking.

You can spend more money than a Lodge and get a better oven of course.  But the cheaper stuff like the TexSport ovens are decent.. but are much thinner and don't distribute heat as well as a better oven.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 10, 2009)

nutin' like eatin' outside period ...

this will be a big time and you'll leave with a big full belly ....


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 10, 2009)

I should have mentioned that the 12" dutch should have 3 legs to keep it up and off the coals. And a rimmed lid to keep ash from falling in the food when you lift the lid!  Sorry I didn't post that before.  Guys we are also gonna show a little bit about fireless cooking that will let you prepare your meal and hit the treestand, or lake/river, and come back to a hot meal ready to eat!  It will help a lot of you camp cooks that handle the "cookin and the gripin" when the meal is taking too long after everybody shows up that evening tired and hungry!  You know who I'm talkin bout, every deer/fish camp has one!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I should have mentioned that the 12" dutch should have 3 legs to keep it up and off the coals. And a rimmed lid to keep ash from falling in the food when you lift the lid!  Sorry I didn't post that before.  Guys we are also gonna show a little bit about fireless cooking that will let you prepare your meal and hit the treestand, or lake/river, and come back to a hot meal ready to eat!  It will help a lot of you camp cooks that handle the "cookin and the gripin" when the meal is taking too long after everybody shows up that evening tired and hungry!  You know who I'm talkin bout, every deer/fish camp has one!




Let 'em gripe! I want fireless cooking for me!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 10, 2009)

Then can we please have a CAT outing? Coors and taters?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2009)

JR said:


> If the stars align and the date is right, I'll make it!


 

Uh huh,,,,,,,right..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 10, 2009)

i aint never cooked no dog before... oh wait i mean i aint never cooked in no Dutch Oven.  Root's gonna have to give me some lessons.... cant be that hard if he can do it!  

Im good any weekend except May 16th.  I voted for May30th.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm on call the 30th, it looks like I'm not gonna make this one either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> I'm on call the 30th, it looks like I'm not gonna make this one either


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 10, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> I'm on call the 30th, it looks like I'm not gonna make this one either



Call in dead.  That worked for me a couple of times --- ah but I worked for the government.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a link to one of the best dutch oven sites out there. It has it all; recipes, instruction, you name it. Heck, once you go there and read up, you'll probably join and get on the forum there as well and will be able to run the DOG youself.

http://www.idos.com/


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Call in dead. That worked for me a couple of times --- ah but I worked for the government.


 
I'll NEED the DEAD note from the doc, work ain't too cool that I was sick during on call then, so I have no barter for next...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I just want to eat......................



Then why weren't you at W.A.R.II like you promised you'd be?



Bitteroot said:


> Ditto.. Guys don't waste your money on a cheap oven.. Lodge by far is the most bang for the buck!  I recomend a 12" regular oven for your first purchase. It will handle stews, roasts, baked goods, and other items as well. The 12" deep is great also, and will allow larger roasts and such, if your cooking for a bigger group of folks. For me the deep just doesn't work as good on my type of baking.



I agree with Bitteroot's recommendation of a 12" "bread" oven for your first one. It will be the 12" diameter, 6 quart model with three legs on the bottom and the heavy, flanged lid. I have 2 of these. They are my baking ovens. Less "head space" so stuff browns nicely.

I also have 2, 12" 8 quart ovens. These are known as meat ovens and work well with cooking roasts, birds, and other larger cuts of meat that will be cooked in some quantity of liquid. More head space in these means they won't allow for good baking/browning of your dishes.

Less frustration with the 6 quart, 12" ovens. They're the most versatile ovens Lodge makes, in my opinion. 

I own other ovens, but these get the most use.


----------



## GAX (Mar 12, 2009)

I forsee an announcement......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Donn,,,,,,,,err,,,,,,,,,GAX...


----------



## GAX (Mar 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Donn,,,,,,,,err,,,,,,,,,GAX...


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 12, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> I forsee an announcement......



Its official May 30th  Gordon County, Ga. About 8 miles west of Calhoun!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2009)

For all practical purposes, the poll is closed as the date and location have been set. See the link below for the details. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=318295


----------



## chief1941 (Mar 15, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> the 30th is better but we will be there any date you choose.


bab bam is this where yoy get your girth from? Cooking events?


----------

